# Mountain Symphony



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

this is something i did for a high-school band project a while ago. it is a bit different from what i would usually do but i was going to a sort of wondrous and grand feel. it is really a good work i think so i wanted to share it while i was on here.






mvt 1 "Introduction"
mvt 2 "Day, Night"
mvt 3 "Angel Dance and Warning"
mvt 4 "Fire"

my favorite movement is the 4th, very obvious rite of spring inspiration.

take on the mountain and give feedback if you return !


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

It definitely has enough moments that I wouldn't underestimate you as a composer, it can be quite imaginative and the orchestration wasn't understimulating or bland by any means. A lot of the time it sounded too random, especially the second movement...sometimes it seemed like the brass or force of the orchestration could be toned down a bit. If I were you I think you should focus on beauty and refinement with regards to harmony and form in order to temper the qualities you already have.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

thank you for the feedback! although, i will not really be doing anything this campy in the future i think. the 2nd movement could definitely be seen as a week structural point, but i kind of preferred the, as you said, "random" nature of it. also, that movement was composed in a day, the latter half of it spanning into the 4 a.m. area.


----------

